# Possible journal scraping



## Smelge (Apr 17, 2012)

Right, I recently posted in about a certain member that keeps appearing in streams and going through a set script, asking for free art regardless of what's being drawn at the time. He was just back in my stream despite having been banned several times. This time though, I managed to get his FA name out of him, but he didn't know what my FA was and he wasn't watching me.

I suspect he was somehow searching latest journals for streaming links. He always shows up within the first 30 minutes, and makes me suspect he might be running some sort of search on journals. I've not seen any way to search using the browse function on FA, and going through journals one by one would take forever, so the only logical answer is some sort of script to search journal contents.

Is this against the rules at all?


----------



## Xenke (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow what an ass nugget. You should make a journal to test that. Like "hey I'm streaming, BUT IM NOT DRAWING ANYTHING, let's watch glozell on YouTube".


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 17, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Wow what an ass nugget.





> Is this against the rules at all?


"Stalking" someone's journals is not against the terms of service. 
Additionally, you can stalk a person's journal without actually being a member - Just access the person's journal page(e.g. http://www.furaffinity.net/journals/assnugget/ ) and you have a nice list of journals made by this person sitting on the side.


----------



## Enki (Apr 17, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journals/assnugget/ )


I... what?



> Database Error
> For security reasons, this error will not be shown. Please check the website logs for more information.
> 
> [ Index Page ]



Hmmm... Bandaid fix much?


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 17, 2012)

Enki said:


> Hmmm... Bandaid fix much?





Spoiler: Security Reason



It's a 404 error, page not found.


It's pretty funny that something as simple as a 404 poses as a site security risk.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 17, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> "Stalking" someone's journals is not against the terms of service.
> Additionally, you can stalk a person's journal without actually being a member - Just access the person's journal page(e.g. http://www.furaffinity.net/journals/assnugget/ ) and you have a nice list of journals made by this person sitting on the side.



The guy didn't know who the person running the stream was, and wasn't watching me at the time, which implies he's been getting notifications of people streaming. He has to have some kind of script busy scanning all the new journals, and unless he spends most of his time looking at page after page of journals, he's got to be using some sort of search. If he is, he's got a script that loads a page, searches it then loads the next journal in sequence. It won't be gumming up FA as much as it would for pictures, but it would still be mass opening journals to search them which might be against ToS.


----------



## SkieFire (Apr 17, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Spoiler: Security Reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its actually spitting out the SQL string that is causing the error, which contains the table and field names of the database. Thats why it doesn't show the full error message.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 17, 2012)

SkieFire said:


> Its actually spitting out the SQL string that is causing the error, which contains the table and field names of the database. Thats why it doesn't show the full error message.


That's pretty funny.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 17, 2012)

Smelge said:


> The guy didn't know who the person running the stream was, and wasn't watching me at the time, which implies he's been getting notifications of people streaming. He has to have some kind of script busy scanning all the new journals, and unless he spends most of his time looking at page after page of journals, he's got to be using some sort of search. If he is, he's got a script that loads a page, searches it then loads the next journal in sequence. It won't be gumming up FA as much as it would for pictures, but it would still be mass opening journals to search them which might be against ToS.


was his request about poop
(had some random person entered a friends stream who asked for a request about poop)


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 17, 2012)

Smelge said:


> The guy <...stuff...>



So, who's this guy? (PM)
Maybe I can find a reasonable explanation. Or BAN HIM!


----------



## Enki (Apr 17, 2012)

SkieFire said:


> Its actually spitting out the SQL string that is causing the error, which contains the table and field names of the database. Thats why it doesn't show the full error message.



That's pretty bad. Ah, the legacy of Jheryn.


----------

